# Trying to install Alexa Smart Thermostat



## Birchmon (3 mo ago)

Old thermostat (about a year old) had batteries in it but when I took off wall, has a c wire. I installed the smart thermostat exactly how it states and it’s not powering on. I have attached pictures from the old thermostat, the thermostat wires tracing back to the unit, and the new thermostat plate where the wires go. Where do I put the new wires on the plate to get this thing up and running?

thanks


----------



## diy_coder (6 mo ago)

You have a standard 5-wire setup, did you confirm that Rc jumper was up (1-wire position)? If that doesn't give you power, post a picture of the new wall plate wired up.

If you have a multimeter, check for 24V AC between blue and red wires. If no multimeter, one thing you can do to confirm that C wire is live is connect the old thermostat w/o batteries and see if it powers up. If that doesn't work, then you need to post more pictures of where those wire nuts go to the control board.


----------

